# Move ZFS Pool from Ubuntu to FreeBSD



## megapearl (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello,

I want to move an existing zpool consists of 16 disks from Ubuntu Server 13.10 to FreeBSD 9.2. I exported the existing ZFS pool from Ubuntu using the `zpool export data` command.

Zpool and ZFS configuration on the *U*buntu server:

`zpool status`


```
pool: data
 state: ONLINE
  scan: scrub repaired 0 in 120h35m with 0 errors on Thu Nov  7 23:47:06 2013
config:

        NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        data                                            ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1-0                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD4001FAEX-00MJRA0_WD-WCC130167463  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD4001FAEX-00MJRA0_WD-WCC130169554  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD4001FAEX-00MJRA0_WD-WCC130174628  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD4001FAEX-00MJRA0_WD-WCC130205167  ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1-1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD20EARS-00MVWB0_WD-WCAZA2310603    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD20EARS-00MVWB0_WD-WCAZA2314761    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD20EARS-00MVWB0_WD-WCAZA4629434    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD2002FAEX-007BA0_WD-WMAWP0545643   ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1-2                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD10EADS-00L5B1_WD-WCAU48673815     ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD10EADS-00L5B1_WD-WCAU4D807048     ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD1002FAEX-00Y9A0_WD-WMAW31226374   ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD10EVDS-63U8B0_WD-WCAV5H541072     ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1-3                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD6400AACS-00G8B1_WD-WCAUF2887968   ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD6400AACS-00G8B1_WD-WCAUF2914302   ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD6400AAKS-22A7B0_WD-WMASY3620082   ONLINE       0     0     0
            ata-WDC_WD6400AAKS-22A7B0_WD-WMASY3626742   ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

`zpool upgrade -v`


```
The following filesystem versions are supported:

VER  DESCRIPTION
---  --------------------------------------------------------
 1   Initial ZFS filesystem version
 2   Enhanced directory entries
 3   Case insensitive and filesystem user identifier (FUID)
 4   userquota, groupquota properties
 5   System attributes

For more information on a particular version, including supported releases,
see the ZFS Administration Guide.

root@backup:/home/donald# cat ubuntuzpoolversion.txt
This system supports ZFS pool feature flags.

The following features are supported:

FEAT DESCRIPTION
-------------------------------------------------------------
async_destroy                         (read-only compatible)
     Destroy filesystems asynchronously.
empty_bpobj                           (read-only compatible)
     Snapshots use less space.
lz4_compress
     LZ4 compression algorithm support.

The following legacy versions are also supported:

VER  DESCRIPTION
---  --------------------------------------------------------
 1   Initial ZFS version
 2   Ditto blocks (replicated metadata)
 3   Hot spares and double parity RAID-Z
 4   zpool history
 5   Compression using the gzip algorithm
 6   bootfs pool property
 7   Separate intent log devices
 8   Delegated administration
 9   refquota and refreservation properties
 10  Cache devices
 11  Improved scrub performance
 12  Snapshot properties
 13  snapused property
 14  passthrough-x aclinherit
 15  user/group space accounting
 16  stmf property support
 17  Triple-parity RAID-Z
 18  Snapshot user holds
 19  Log device removal
 20  Compression using zle (zero-length encoding)
 21  Deduplication
 22  Received properties
 23  Slim ZIL
 24  System attributes
 25  Improved scrub stats
 26  Improved snapshot deletion performance
 27  Improved snapshot creation performance
 28  Multiple vdev replacements

For more information on a particular version, including supported releases,
see the ZFS Administration Guide.
```

and `zfs upgrade -v` gives:


```
The following filesystem versions are supported:

VER  DESCRIPTION
---  --------------------------------------------------------
 1   Initial ZFS filesystem version
 2   Enhanced directory entries
 3   Case insensitive and filesystem user identifier (FUID)
 4   userquota, groupquota properties
 5   System attributes

For more information on a particular version, including supported releases,
see the ZFS Administration Guide.
```

I swapped the boot and root harddisks for the ones with FreeBSD installation on it and try to import the zpool:

`zpool import -d /dev data` which gives:

```
cannot import 'data': I/O error
        Destroy and re-create the pool from
        a backup source.
```
`zpool upgrade -v` on FreeBSD gives:

```
This system supports ZFS pool feature flags.

The following features are supported:

FEAT DESCRIPTION
-------------------------------------------------------------
async_destroy                         (read-only compatible)
     Destroy filesystems asynchronously.
empty_bpobj                           (read-only compatible)
     Snapshots use less space.
lz4_compress
     LZ4 compression algorithm support.

The following legacy versions are also supported:

VER  DESCRIPTION
---  --------------------------------------------------------
 1   Initial ZFS version
 2   Ditto blocks (replicated metadata)
 3   Hot spares and double parity RAID-Z
 4   zpool history
 5   Compression using the gzip algorithm
 6   bootfs pool property
 7   Separate intent log devices
 8   Delegated administration
 9   refquota and refreservation properties
 10  Cache devices
 11  Improved scrub performance
 12  Snapshot properties
 13  snapused property
 14  passthrough-x aclinherit
 15  user/group space accounting
 16  stmf property support
 17  Triple-parity RAID-Z
 18  Snapshot user holds
 19  Log device removal
 20  Compression using zle (zero-length encoding)
 21  Deduplication
 22  Received properties
 23  Slim ZIL
 24  System attributes
 25  Improved scrub stats
 26  Improved snapshot deletion performance
 27  Improved snapshot creation performance
 28  Multiple vdev replacements

For more information on a particular version, including supported releases,
see the ZFS Administration Guide.
```

`zfs upgrade -v` on FreeBSD gives:


```
The following filesystem versions are supported:

VER  DESCRIPTION
---  --------------------------------------------------------
 1   Initial ZFS filesystem version
 2   Enhanced directory entries
 3   Case insensitive and filesystem user identifier (FUID)
 4   userquota, groupquota properties
 5   System attributes

For more information on a particular version, including supported releases,
see the ZFS Administration Guide.
```

When I replace /boot/zfs/zpool.cache for the *U*buntu one, and try to import again I get the following error:

`zpool import data`

```
pool: data
     id: 4587508239621481579
  state: FAULTED
 status: The pool metadata is corrupted.
 action: The pool cannot be imported due to damaged devices or data.
comment: Donald's Raid Array
   see: http://illumos.org/msg/ZFS-8000-72
 config:

        data                                            FAULTED  corrupted data
          raidz1-0                                      ONLINE
            ada13p1                                     ONLINE
            ada15p1                                     ONLINE
            ada14p1                                     ONLINE
            ada12p1                                     ONLINE
          raidz1-1                                      ONLINE
            ada10p1                                     ONLINE
            ada8p1                                      ONLINE
            ada11p1                                     ONLINE
            ada9p1                                      ONLINE
          raidz1-2                                      ONLINE
            ada1p1                                      ONLINE
            ada0p1                                      ONLINE
            ada2p1                                      ONLINE
            ada3p1                                      ONLINE
          raidz1-3                                      ONLINE
            gptid/f3300dc7-100b-ea44-82c5-1dc260941961  ONLINE
            ada6p1                                      ONLINE
            ada4p1                                      ONLINE
            ada5p1                                      ONLINE
```

When I swap the FreeBSD root and boot drives back to the Ubuntu ones I can import the zpool again without any problem. What could be wrong here? *T*he ZFS versions of *U*buntu and FreeBSD look the same to me, what else can I try to move the zpool from *U*buntu server to FreeBSD?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Regards,
Donald.

edit: Tried latest ZFSGuru live CD, which is based on FreeBSD, still no luck and exactly the same error, Should I try the Development version of FreeBSD 10? Does it have a newer ZFS kernel code?


----------



## megapearl (Dec 15, 2013)

No reaction at all here at the forums, and tried everything, so I decided to buy four 4 TB disks to copy all the data from the zpool in Ubuntu to the new 4 TB disks. I created ext2 partitions on Ubuntu using GPT disk labels, copied all the data from the zpool to it, boot with FreeBSD and a new problem showed up. I enabled the ext2fs module and rebuilt the kernel, I can mount the partitions in FreeBSD but the data looks like garbage, googled and seems that Linux had 256 inodes and FreeBSD uses 128. How can I mount the 256 inode ext2 partitions in FreeBSD? There are patches available for the ext2fs module but they are for earlier versions of FreeBSD. Can FreeBSD 9.2 mount 256 inode ext2 partitions?


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 15, 2013)

megapearl said:
			
		

> No reaction at all here at the forums, and tried everything, so I decided to buy four 4 TB disks to copy all the data from the zpool in ubuntu to the new 4 TB disks.


Although the forums are quite popular they're not the only or exclusive way to get into contact with the FreeBSD community. Basically; when the forums fail you then you should consider to use one of the mailinglists.

Generally speaking the forums are more aimed at FreeBSD usage/administration whereas the mailinglists often deal with more advanced or technical subjects (a lot, if not most, FreeBSD developers tend to pay more attention to the mailinglists than this place ).



			
				megapearl said:
			
		

> I created ext2 partitions on ubuntu using gpt disk labels, copied all the data from the zpool to it, boot with FreeBSD and a new problem showed up.
> I enabled the ext2fs module and rebuild the kernel, I can mount the partitions in FreeBSD but the data looks like garbage, googled and seems that Linux had 256 inode and FreeBSD uses 128.


I can't really help you out with this since I never messed with that.

However, from what I've read about it I know that ext2 support has always been a little dodgy so to say. It seems the driver is being actively developed but it still has issues.

Which brings me to my suggestion: have you tried using other filesystems yet, for example XFS?

There are a few non-native filesystems which FreeBSD supports and XFS is one of them. I've been using XFS a lot during my Linux days (in general I prefer XFS over ext2 and the versions thereafter) and it used to be natively supported by Linux. Could that help you out?


----------



## megapearl (Dec 15, 2013)

Next time I try the mailinglists. For now I created a zpool in FreeBSD, exported that one, and imported it into Linux, copied the data back to the zpool, exported it under Linux, booted up FreeBSD and imported it, hopefully that does work out. If that doesn't work out I can borrow 4x 3 TB disks from a friend of mine, and try the XFS method you mentioned.

Thanks! I'll let you know if I got success.


----------



## Nukama (Dec 17, 2013)

Have you tried to remove your zpool.cache on FreeBSD (it's IMHO a bad idea to copy this from a different systems). 
And run `zpool import poolname` again? (Note: without specifying the path)
If this won't help run it with option -f (force) or -F (tries to recover the pool with an previous uberblock txg). 

```
-f      Forces import, even if the pool appears to be potentially
                 active.

         -F      Recovery mode for a non-importable pool. Attempt to return
                 the pool to an importable state by discarding the last few
                 transactions. Not all damaged pools can be recovered by using
                 this option. If successful, the data from the discarded
                 transactions is irretrievably lost. This option is ignored if
                 the pool is importable or already imported.
```
I normally label my created GPT partitions with serial number and use 
`zpool import -d /dev/gpt poolname` (on FreeBSD) and 
`zpool import -d /dev/disk/by-partlabel poolname` (Linux) 
and they show up under the same label every time. 
Importing pools that are created in Linux or in FreeBSD work on both systems.


----------



## megapearl (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes I already tried that, but it did not work, I now re-created the zpool and moved the data from the old zpool back to the new one. Still I'm having some errors in dmesg, which *I* can't solve. I tried different SATA cables and switched between controllers, harddisks are brand new:

Lots and lots of:


```
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 a0 e7 ff 40 fc 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 60 e9 ff 40 fc 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 90 76 87 40 fd 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 70 7a 87 40 fd 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 28 38 7c 87 40 fd 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 a0 77 87 40 fd 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 80 78 87 40 fd 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 08 78 aa 87 40 fd 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 60 79 87 40 fd 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 50 7b 87 40 fd 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 68 7c 87 40 fd 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 98 b2 4b 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 30 b8 b1 4b 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 28 40 b2 4b 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 28 70 b2 4b 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 58 a8 b3 4b 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 90 62 69 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e8 30 68 69 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 50 64 69 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 40 66 69 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 20 67 69 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 18 69 69 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 f8 69 69 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 d8 6a 69 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 70 63 69 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 60 65 69 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 08 c8 92 80 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 d0 79 80 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 58 90 7b 80 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 b0 7a 80 40 fe 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 70 1f ef 40 ff 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 20 23 ef 40 ff 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 10 25 ef 40 ff 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 d0 26 ef 40 ff 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 30 21 ef 40 ff 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 00 24 ef 40 ff 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 f0 25 ef 40 ff 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 e0 27 ef 40 ff 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 50 20 ef 40 ff 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 40 22 ef 40 ff 00 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 60 11 34 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 50 13 34 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 20 16 34 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 10 18 34 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 40 15 34 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 00 17 34 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 d8 19 34 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 70 12 34 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 30 14 34 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 f0 18 34 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 90 59 62 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 10 60 62 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 f8 5a 62 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 60 5c 62 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 50 5e 62 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 20 61 62 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 58 70 5a 62 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 58 d8 5b 62 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 40 5d 62 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 30 5f 62 40 02 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 58 d6 70 40 06 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 30 c0 d7 70 40 06 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 d0 d8 70 40 06 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 38 da 70 40 06 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 68 d7 70 40 06 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 58 48 d8 70 40 06 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 58 b0 d9 70 40 06 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 80 57 72 40 08 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 c0 55 72 40 08 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 20 50 72 40 08 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 d0 53 72 40 08 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 e0 51 72 40 08 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 b0 54 72 40 08 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 a0 56 72 40 08 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 10 4f 72 40 08 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 e0 00 51 72 40 08 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 b0 f0 52 72 40 08 01 00 00 00 00
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada5:mvsch5:0:0:0): Retrying command
```

zpool gives no errors and smartctl also gives no errors:

```
root@backup:/ # zpool status
  pool: storage
 state: ONLINE
  scan: resilvered 72K in 0h0m with 0 errors on Thu Dec 19 16:50:02 2013
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        storage     ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz2-0  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada7    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada6    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada5    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada4    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada3    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada2    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada1    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada0    ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors

  pool: system
 state: ONLINE
  scan: scrub repaired 0 in 1h57m with 0 errors on Fri Dec 13 22:14:47 2013
config:

        NAME           STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        system         ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-0     ONLINE       0     0     0
            gpt/disk0  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gpt/disk1  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

and


```
root@backup:/ # smartctl -a /dev/ada5
smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p2 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Black
Device Model:     WDC WD4001FAEX-00MJRA0
Serial Number:    WD-WCC130174628
LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 25cf07a18
Firmware Version: 01.01L01
User Capacity:    4,000,787,030,016 bytes [4.00 TB]
Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS (minor revision not indicated)
SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)
Local Time is:    Thu Dec 19 19:25:39 2013 CET
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity
                                        was completed without error.
                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed
                                        without error or no self-test has ever
                                        been run.
Total time to complete Offline
data collection:                (46560) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new
                                        command.
                                        Offline surface scan supported.
                                        Self-test supported.
                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.
                                        Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
                                        power-saving mode.
                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.
                                        General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine
recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time:        ( 503) minutes.
Conveyance self-test routine
recommended polling time:        (   5) minutes.
SCT capabilities:              (0x70b5) SCT Status supported.
                                        SCT Feature Control supported.
                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   152   149   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       11366
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       38
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   090   090   000    Old_age   Always       -       7945
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       38
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       17
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       23
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   121   081   000    Old_age   Always       -       31
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7928         -
# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7904         -
# 3  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7859         -
# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7786         -
# 5  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7762         -
# 6  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7738         -
# 7  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7714         -
# 8  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7691         -
# 9  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      7675         -
#10  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7550         -
#11  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7539         -
#12  Extended offline    Interrupted (host reset)      50%      7515         -
#13  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7478         -
#14  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7454         -
#15  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7430         -
#16  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7406         -
#17  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7382         -
#18  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7358         -
#19  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      7343         -
#20  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7310         -
#21  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7286         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```


----------

